# late Sep't.-October 31= BAD PARENTING!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I will admit that most of the year, I am a good mom. I make healthy, well balanced & homemade meals, make sure my kids get exercise every day, give them fresh jammies & read them a book before bed. Clean teeth, a song & a kiss goodnight. Lights out at 7:30 sharp. Oh-so June Cleaver! (I even wear an apron during the day!! no high heels or wasp waisted dress, though).

Well, all that has gone to hell in a handbasket. Tonight I picked up a pizza on the way home from thier school...no veggies...I did manage to shove some grapes onto their plates and gave them a glass of milk. I swear- these kids will have scurvey by All Souls Day!
Thank god for Flintstones vitamins.....
I begged hubby to help out (I was in mid-project with creative juices all frothy) & he washed them with a quick shower, and I think both girls each wore one of daddy's shirts to bed, because Mommy was TOO DANG BUSY cutting out a skull & couldn't find their nightgowns. 
They are eating better than me, though. I am doing so much work while they are in school that I keep forgetting to drink and I am getting dehydrated. Food is whatever I can slap between two slices of bread & shove in my mouth & KEEP WORKING. No condiments- too messy! 
I gave up caffiene 2 months ago, and boy- what I wouldn't give for a Mountain Dew right now!!:googly:

Are your kids one step away from someone calling social services on you?? LOL. Mine still are managing finding matching clothing, and it's even CLEAN...I know by the time we hit the week before Halloween, someone is gonna end up recycling their socks from the day before & reusing them... We have been eating Cheerios out of coffee mugs for a week, so I guess I need to help them get their breakfast and remind them what a bowl is for.....

BAD MOMMY! BAD! BAD!
This is what I say to them every night:
("Now children, you all know that every year from the end of Septemeber to Halloween, Mommy is a bad mommy and has no friends. All of mommy's friends know to leave her alone as she is B-U-S-Y. Now go to sleep in daddy's t shirt and know that I love you. My bra is now off, so I am off Mom Duty. ....unless you are vomiting or have a fever, I will be your mommy again in the morning. Goodnight, children of the corn...")

d5, 'fessing up to her neglectful ways


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't feel bad, just put them to work.

My youngest was brushing on latex tonight 
The two youngest repainted the cemetery fence this last weekend.

Free or cheap labor is hard to beat.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Adam I said:


> Don't feel bad, just put them to work.
> 
> My youngest was brushing on latex tonight
> The two youngest repainted the cemetery fence this last weekend.
> ...


Good point, Adam.

Remember folks... in most parts of the world, that's pretty much the whole reason for having kids.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Definitely the only reason I can think of having a brother anyway...


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

my version of bad parenting is that my kids are frightened of my stuff and think that they may "get them" (I have them all stored in a room downstairs, well away from the rest of the house)...i try so hard to explain that they are just daddy's toys and that they are not real but they still have that fear...i even get them to feel the plastic and metals but its still does not work

am i a bad person subjecting my 5 and 3 year old to all of this? 

last year they got de-sensitized a lot more quickly...this year is a bit harder for some reason (mabey some of my new purchases are too scary?)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't feel bad at all. At least you don't have a picky eater late night junky. My daughter of six has to be force fed grapes (no more than 2) and banana's (no more than a 1/4) and usually does so only under bribery of some sort. No other fruits whats so ever, won't touch em. The only veggies we can get the girl to eat is stuff thats chopped so fine and cooked so well that I don't even think it counts as a veggie anymore - not even the sweet ones like carrots and peas. We get lucky on spinach because it's blended in a sauce my wife makes. Meats - ha, only if it's chicken and it better not have anything remotely spicey looking on it. Cereal, ha! I refuse to comment on breakfast, I don't set a good example myself 

Sleep? The earliest I can get her to bed is usually 9pm on a good night - most of the time it's 10-10:30p. But thats mostly to do with our work schedule (wife works 3rd shift and I do the driving) and the fact that I find it important to spend time with her after getting off of work other than "daddy's home, lets take mommy to work, then go to bed". She has afternoon school so getting up late in the morning isn't a big deal - she gets a full night.

On the clothes front we do really well and she always has something clean to wear.

Are things different Sept-Oct? Not all to much except for the fact that our evening quality time is working on Halloween projects together or going to Spirit Halloween to look around.

-TM


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey as long as you still remember there names...you do remember their names right?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My kids are all teenagers, so they are self feeding, self cleaning, and self sleeping. Fully automatic, but high on food consumption. Great for heavy lifting and other chores. Besides the occasional drama, I highly recommend them.


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm a parent of 4 (ages 3 - 9). And also happily married to a VERY understanding wife. I work days. The wife works second shift part-time. She's a nurse, so that means she's off some nights, but she works every other weekend too. So that means I'm Mr. Mom at night. After, supper, homework & baths/showers. I can't wait for 9:00 pm to come around. Kids are in bed & it's Daddy time. Free to do what I want. If I have any energy left. The dogs & I spend some long evenings in the garage making props. It's not so bad. At least my kids tell me they love me when I tuck them in. So I must be doing SOMETHING right.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, i don't reall have any kids to speak of....probably a good thing....but i do have an overly sensitive neice that is easily frightened.....and a nephew that is constantly doing his best to scare his little sister....

but that's off the subject....i respect all of you parents....i don't think i could ever do what you do!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Alice said:


> Hey as long as you still remember there names...you do remember their names right?


I'm "Karen-SherriLynn-Shannon-Ruby-Matrix-Shauna....." First three are my sisters, Ruby is my sister's dog, Matrix is my parents' cat....

Why mine comes last, I don't know. Think my parents are trying to tell me something? LOL


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

This post was too funny! 

We have been doing it for so many years now that I think my kids just expect it. 
For 2-3 weeks, fast food is a common thing at our house. I do let them decide where we are getting it from. (I am such a good mom)

Loads of laundry are thrown in between waiting for glue to set or paint to dry. If there are no socks or undies in their drawers they know to just dig a clean pair out of the laundry basket that sits in my bedroom full of stuff yet to be folded. 

Dust gathers on the tables, but I convince myself that it adds to a spooky atmosphere. 

They know that this is my time though and they are usually really cool about it, asking if they can get me anything, and helping me when they can. 

Sometimes you just have to step out of that mommy role and do things for yourself. The veggies will wait, and I promise from experience there will be no lasting ill effects, but the pride you see in there eyes when their friends say they have the best Halloween House ever!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mine are old enough now that I can just yell things like "take a shower" and "brush your teeth" from the other room while I'm working on props. They both know their dad and I are crazy when it comes to Halloween. We do eat a lot more fast food...and the laundry pile is getting rather large...and my house is a complete disaster, but other than that we're doing fine.

Even had one of them out back this weekend helping with another coat of monster mud on the grim reaper.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have worked hard to make sure my kids LOVE Halloween so they will forgive Daddy when October rolls around. I make sure we go places together during the summer months and spend lots of time with them after Halloween. You just have to make up for it before and after the season.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You could be worse, you could be drugged out on OxyContin or smoking crack. I thought that would make you feel better


----------

